# OUT NOW: DARKless & LIGHTless bundle - New walkthrough video



## STRING AUDIO (Jan 11, 2018)

*






DARKless and LIGHTless for Omnisphere 2

*









*https://www.stringaudio.com/lightless_darkless_bundle (DARKless and LIGHTless) bundle*, with its 5+ GB of new samples, exclusively recorded and produced for Omnisphere 2 STEAM engine, gives all the Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 users a new gem full of new soundscapes, signature samples and musical cues that will help you to write and produce your new musical masterpiece.

Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, DARKless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of LIGHTless, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood.

*Content Description

DARKless*

2.7+ GB of brand new STRING AUDIO signature samples exclusively recorded and produced for Omnisphere 2
305 Soundsources
346 Patches
128 Multis
*LIGHTless*

2.4 GB of brand new STRING AUDIO signature samples exclusively produced for Omnisphere 2
331 Soundsources
332 Patches
106 Multis
*Price*

Discounted Bundle Price 158$ (Instead of the Full Price of 198$)

For more info please visit STRING AUDIO website.

-------

*STRING AUDIO*
Signature Sound Tools
Los Angeles. CA


----------



## Fleer (Jan 11, 2018)

"Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, LIGHTless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of LIGHTless, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood."

Do you mean: 

"Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, LIGHTless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of DARKless, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood." ?


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Jan 11, 2018)

Fleer said:


> "Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, LIGHTless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of LIGHTless, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood."
> 
> Do you mean:
> 
> "Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, LIGHTless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of DARKless, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood." ?


Thanks and sorry for the typo!
This is the correct one:
_"Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, DARKless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of LIGHTless, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood."_


----------



## Fleer (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking mighty fine! Seriously interested indeed.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 11, 2018)

Like the Demo audio and ready to add to LIGHTless …. _which was initial entry to String Audio_. 
Should be nicely complementary library.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 14, 2018)

STRING AUDIO said:


> Thanks and sorry for the typo!
> This is the correct one:
> _"Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, DARKless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of LIGHTless, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood."_



Isn't this still misstated ???? Seems it should read: 

_"Although both libraries offer a very wide spectrum of sound possibilities, from the darkest to the most ethereal ones, LIGHTless is more oriented towards bright tones and a positive/emotional mood, making it the perfect companion of *DARKless*, which has sound characteristics oriented towards dark tones and a mysterious/sinister and aggressive mood." _

 …. regardless, adding this very soon!


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 14, 2018)

DARK*less* = without dark therefore lighter tones

LIGHT*less* = without light therefore darker tones

Like lifeless, restless, priceless, worthless, etc...


----------



## Fleer (Jan 14, 2018)

Clueless


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 14, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> DARK*less* = without dark therefore lighter tones
> 
> LIGHT*less* = without light therefore darker tones
> 
> Like lifeless, restless, priceless, worthless, etc...



 Makes sense to me ( _I guess _)..... recalibrated _*marketing*_ humor

_Guess 27 Dark Atmosphere 'LIGHTless' patches should have been a clue _......


----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 15, 2018)

String Audio does it again! I was determined not to spend anymore money after my recent sample library/DAW hoarding but I got the email saw it was String Audio - instabuy! I'll buy anything they make. Their sound design is some of the most inspiring and imaginative stuff around in my opinion. I still prefer their products for Kontakt, but but Darkless and Lightless are both stellar.


----------



## etienne Mialet (Jan 16, 2018)

Couldn't resist...


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Jan 17, 2018)

Two amazing tracks composed by Ingo Wegener using exclusively sounds from our brand new library DARKless.
Intro Price ends soon. DON'T MISS OUT!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2018)

STRING AUDIO said:


> Two amazing tracks composed by Ingo Wegener using exclusively sounds from our brand new library DARKless.
> Intro Price ends soon. DON'T MISS OUT!




Great new tracks!
From e-mail announcement, estimated deadline to be ~ Jan 25.
Hope this is correct ! … since _DARK / LIGHT_ got me totally discombobulated 
​


----------



## Ingo Wegener (Jan 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Great new tracks!
> From e-mail announcement, estimated deadline to be ~ Jan 25.
> Hope this is correct ! … since _DARK / LIGHT_ got me totally discombobulated
> ​


Thanks Sostenuto , glad you like the tracks


----------



## funnybear (Jan 18, 2018)

Will this become part of the "everything" bundle? Undecided if to buy this now at the intro price or wait until it becomes part of the bundle.


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Jan 19, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Great new tracks!
> From e-mail announcement, estimated deadline to be ~ Jan 25.
> Hope this is correct ! … since _DARK / LIGHT_ got me totally discombobulated
> ​


Yes intro price ends Jan 25


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Jan 23, 2018)

funnybear said:


> Will this become part of the "everything" bundle? Undecided if to buy this now at the intro price or wait until it becomes part of the bundle.


Thanks for your question. We still have not planned it, but soon or later DARKless will be included in the "Everything" bundle, but the price of the bundle will change of course. Please remember that DARKless intro price sale ends in a few hours! So if you are interested DON'T MISS OUT!


----------



## funnybear (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok, got them all. Looking forward to playing them.


----------



## inspiringaudio (Jan 24, 2018)

Ahh missed out



STRING AUDIO said:


> *DARKless for Omnisphere 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Jan 24, 2018)

inspiringaudio said:


> Ahh missed out


Intro price is still available.
https://www.stringaudio.com/darkless


----------



## simmo75 (Jan 24, 2018)

Absolutely stunning patches!
I’ll be coming back for the Alchemist Textures and Dark Matter 2 soon


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 24, 2018)

I have now worked with it a few hours and I am having trouble leaving certain patches to check out others as they are so much fun to play. A big thumbs up here. The best things are the organic pads (i am referring to the whole lib not just the ones labeled pads), at least for me, and there is practically an endless supply of them.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 24, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I have now worked with it a few hours and I am having trouble leaving certain patches to check out others as they are so much fun to play. A big thumbs up here. The best things are the organic pads (i am referring to the whole lib not just the ones labeled pads), at least for me, and there is practically an endless supply of them.



THX! Enuf to push me over the top. 
Downloading now so LIGHTless has some company …….


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Jan 31, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I have now worked with it a few hours and I am having trouble leaving certain patches to check out others as they are so much fun to play. A big thumbs up here. The best things are the organic pads (i am referring to the whole lib not just the ones labeled pads), at least for me, and there is practically an endless supply of them.


Thanks Craig, we are really happy that you liked it. Don't forget that for almost all Patches there is a parameter (or more than one) associated with the MW!


----------

